# best program for daily random info?



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

what is the best program that easily organizes your random info during a typical work day?

i have notepads everywhere and i really have to search for the info that i write down from phone calls or basic google searches. has anyone found a nice way to organize things?

i mean,i have microsoft office outlook but it isn't the best.

i use a PC but may get an ipad if i can find a use for it. lol


----------



## George Z (Apr 15, 2007)

Xmark said:


> what is the best program that easily organizes your random info during a typical work day?
> 
> i have notepads everywhere and i really have to search for the info that i write down from phone calls or basic google searches. has anyone found a nice way to organize things?
> 
> ...


Evernote.
Ask Dean.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep. Evernote is perfect. You can use in ipads like I do, pc, smartphone, whatever. It plugs in with more programs than others on the ipad. I am still using the free version and may upgrade to do some sharing stuff with employees. As long as you are not too picture heavy, free version should be good. It just caps how much you upload each month.

I have tried a lot and evernote is the best note app for me. Enough bells and whistles but not too many that it becomes complicated to use.


----------



## richmondpainting (Feb 24, 2012)

i use ever note also but i still like the pen and paper in my bid binder...works goiod for to do lists...either way though..


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

I would have to agree with evernote. I keep all my business info stored there.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Evernote when on the move. In shop and office, whiteboards all the way. We have started archiving them.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

I guess I'll have to give Evernote another try. I have it on the iPad. I still use a yellow legal pad for most of my info. It's very primitive but very easy. I just use a new page for each prospective client, write all the notes on that page during the bid, after submitting the bid tear off the page and put it in the pending file to remind me to follow up with them. Of course is good for misc notes as well. I just flip through it to see what I need to keep on the radar. I try not to put info for more than one project or idea per page, otherwise all hope is lost for finding things!
I also use the Notes app in my iPhone for keeping tracks of materials for each job and other misc categories, as I always have it on me. I don't always have the iPad with me. So it's a combo of both, although ironically Notes is designed to look like a yellow legal pad, so it's easy.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep, Evernote is great. Here is a good manual.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Damon T said:


> I guess I'll have to give Evernote another try. I have it on the iPad. I still use a yellow legal pad for most of my info. It's very primitive but very easy. I just use a new page for each prospective client, write all the notes on that page during the bid, after submitting the bid tear off the page and put it in the pending file to remind me to follow up with them. Of course is good for misc notes as well. I just flip through it to see what I need to keep on the radar. I try not to put info for more than one project or idea per page, otherwise all hope is lost for finding things!
> I also use the Notes app in my iPhone for keeping tracks of materials for each job and other misc categories, as I always have it on me. I don't always have the iPad with me. So it's a combo of both, although ironically Notes is designed to look like a yellow legal pad, so it's easy.


Me to cause I wasn't impressed with Evernote at all? I use the note pad in my iPad or as I have for years pencil paper. Ill checkout that Evernote manual ..


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Me to cause I wasn't impressed with Evernote at all? I use the note pad in my iPad or as I have for years pencil paper. Ill checkout that Evernote manual ..


??? That link went to a article but no manual? Must be me..


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> ??? That link went to a article but no manual? Must be me..


Scroll down below the article, you have to share the article or subscribe to download it.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

RCP said:


> Scroll down below the article, you have to share the article or subscribe to download it.


Went through all that downloaded to both Evernote and Dropbox would not open in either one. Non viewable file.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Went through all that downloaded to both Evernote and Dropbox would not open in either one. Non viewable file.


Hmm, try this.

Just cane across this, Hello


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I shared it on google+ and it opened fine on my ipad. I grabbed it as a pdf and it opened fine.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

RCP said:


> Hmm, try this.
> 
> Just cane across this, Hello



wow that's a lot of uses for that software.:thumbsup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

For the Evernote users.



> Evernote's Operations & Security team has discovered and blocked suspicious activity on the Evernote network that appears to have been a coordinated attempt to access secure areas of the Evernote Service.
> 
> As a precaution to protect your data, we have decided to implement a password reset. Please read below for details and instructions.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> For the Evernote users.


Thanks for the reminder, I am trying to remember my username and password. Gotta get that back up and running before travelling monday!

Also, need to make some itunes purchases and freshen up the playlist.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Thanks for the reminder, I am trying to remember my username and password. Gotta get that back up and running before travelling monday!
> 
> Also, need to make some itunes purchases and freshen up the playlist.


1Password. Get it. Use it. Paint fumes specifically target password memory brain cells.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Got it solved. Not something I wanted to shakedown on monday morning. Now, the fun part. A little itunes love.


----------



## Red Truck (Feb 10, 2013)

Evernote is pretty darn good. I can't seem to beat my pen and paper for ease of use tho...always in my pocket. Sometimes its tough to use one device for phone, camera, notepad all at once


----------

